# Silvermine Kennels



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Be careful and check for all of the proper clearances. I googled them and the first thing that popped up was Silvermine Kennel Complaints - Terrible breeder! not that I know any thing about them this would be a concern. My only advise is to research the breeder and look over http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html carefully.

Good luck with your search and be careful with your selection of a breeder.
Al


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a thread I found while doing a search on them. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/45548-skylon-silvermine-kennels.html I also strongly recommend you go to the GRCA site ( golden retriever club of america) and read their information about what to look for in a breeder. Clearances ( hips, elbows, CERF, and cardiac) are must haves for the parents and several generations back. Many also do thyroid. Please do your research and ask questions along the way...... it will pay untold benefits in the end. There are many here who are very well versed and will be more than willing to help you ( not me.... I'm just a "learner").


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I looked on the website and also googled the name. 22 breeding bitches shown on the website ???? Look at the puppy purchase contract - ??? health checks - Platinum blonde, Ultra White, Alpine White, English Cream????? should be saying something to you. $$$$$$ 
Not for me thank you.
PS A puppy at a reduced price and sold on the "never never" the UK term for credit agreement ??????


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would not consider this breeder, Silvermine Kennels in Kentucky. 

Upcoming Breedings: 

Bear Mountain Nala x Rus Pekos Onyx

Nala nor Onyx have any clearances according to OFA. This is a very large red flag. Nala's parents both appear on OFA, so it seems that they have not done clearances on her. :no:

They advertise as English Creme, ready for Christmas, etc.

They also require you to return the puppy if is has a health problem. Why would you want to do that? 


> Should the animal purchased under this agreement be diagnosed by a board certified specialist as being affected by hereditary defects of the hips, elbows, eyes and/or heart, the Seller will *at the Seller’s sole discretion *take the puppy back and replace it with a puppy from another breeding, so long as said diagnoses and request for replacement happen within two (2) years of the animal’s birth date for any purchased animal suffering a hereditary defect(s0 of the hip(s) and within one (1) year of the animal’s birth date for any hereditary defects(s) of the eyes, heart and/or elbow(s).


AND... if you have a bad experience with them, you agree not to bad mouth them because it will ruin their business. :no: They have a whole section about attorney fees. Hmmm, wonder if they've had some issues in the past. :uhoh:



> Buyer(s) understands that the eventual personality and/or behavioral traits of the dog purchased under the Agreement cannot be guaranteed. As such, and knowing that any disparaging remarks against Silvermine Kennel, its owners, operators, or employees will result in irreparable harm to Silvermine Kennel and its business, Buyer(s) agree(s) to refrain from making any disparaging remarks or comments, whether publicly or privately made, concerning Silvermine Kennel, its owners, operators, or employees, or the dogs bred at, or purchased from, Silvermine Kennel. Buyer(s) agree(s) to pay liquidated damages of Five Thousand Dollars ($5,000.00) for each and every single disparaging remark made.


 
Another red flag... if you pay just a bit more- they'll give you breeding rights with full registration.

Red flag... They use the same stud for all of their breedings. The best match for your bitch isn't always the one you've got. This seals in my mind that it is just a money making business, not about bettering the breed.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Please take these comments into consideration. You have your own health issues and certainly do not your service dog having problems.
Al


----------



## AKJ5294 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful information! My Mom and I have decided not to go with this breeder, and feel uncomfortable with the whole thing. Thanks again! With out your help, we may have made a huge mistake.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Be careful! When you just Google around, you'll find places like this first. Really good breeders often don't have to advertise, so they take a little more patience to find. 

I clicked on this thread because after a couple of years on GRF, researching breeders, I recognize Silvermine. They're connected to a huge web of breeders of light-colored Goldens, every single one of which skips breeding clearances, runs a big operation, and breeds dogs underage. 

Be really careful going forward! Start with referrals from your Golden Retriever Club, and check clearances first. It's the easiest way to rule out the worst breeders. If you're not sure what to look for, just come back on the forum with potential breeders and litters and we can help you look up the clearance information.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I would avoid this breeder, very early in my search I contacted him, he's very scetchy on the clearances, charges crazy prices for European lines, when I talked him him I was asking what was up with the prices, I understood that you needed to charge money to do all the clearances and for food etc, but 2500? He said," well I breed for profit".....that was all I needed to hear.


----------



## Modrnsage (Mar 20, 2012)

AKJ5294 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the wonderful information! My Mom and I have decided not to go with this breeder, and feel uncomfortable with the whole thing. Thanks again! With out your help, we may have made a huge mistake.


 
Been there..done that :doh:


----------



## Modrnsage (Mar 20, 2012)

We bought our EC from Silverminekennel.com Google complaints and you will read 100's of them. Dont' ever, ever buy a puppy from this con artists.. EVER!! We are into our dog for 12K !!! BTW... the original breeder is dead, so luckily he won't be screwing anyone out of any $$ anytime soon.. BUT.. his son is still in business Skylon Kennels in Arizona.. DO NOT, REPEAT DO NOT even consider this an option, please.


----------



## sart (Sep 4, 2015)

Do not trust Silvermine Kennels - they have overbred their poor dogs for greed. they demonstrate cruel and hateful treatment of all their dogs. they will do anything to get your money but never follow up on their claims to guarantee healthy puppies


----------



## sart (Sep 4, 2015)

watch out for Silvermine kennels - they are scamming people for money and have been found guilty of mistreating and inhumane treatment of animals


----------

